# Rome, the eternal city!



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Some random pictures I took earlier this year, in the splendid Italian capital.

1.









2.









3.









4.









5.









6.









7.









8.









9.









10.









11.









12.









13.









14.









15.









To be continued!


----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

Rome makes me go absolutely speechless. What a city! :drool:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Awesome, really very nice photos from Rome, Benonie


----------



## dot.pl (Aug 6, 2009)

Rome is really an amazing city. I have to overcome my laziness one day, and book a flight to the Eternal City to see it in person. :cheers:


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

16.









17.









18.









19.









20.









21.









22.









23.









24.









25.









26.









27.









28.









29.









30.


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Beautiful!


----------



## Herbie Fully Loaded (Aug 28, 2009)

You've captured the living escence of Rome !

Fantastic :cheers:.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

^^ Thanks!

31.









32.









33.









34.









35.









36.









37.









38.









39.









40.


----------



## JoseRodolfo (Jul 9, 2003)

Cool!!


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Thank you! More photos:

41.









42.









43.









44.









45.









46.









47.









48.









49.









50.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

51.









52.









53.









54.









55.









56.









57.









58.









59.









60.


----------



## Herbie Fully Loaded (Aug 28, 2009)

I giggled when i saw the pretorian guard using his cellphone :lol:. Great pics btw!


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

Great shots Benonie, a real beauty of a city is Rome.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Thanks guys!

61.









62.









63.









64.









65.









66.









67.









68.









69.









70.









71.









72.









73.









74.









75.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

*Vatican City:*

76.









77.









78.









79.









80.









81.









82.









83.









84.









85.









86.









87.









88.









89.









90.


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Well done!


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Chadoh25 said:


> Well done!


Thanks! 

We're going in to the splendid Vatican Museums:

91.









92.









93.









94.









95.









96.









97.









98.









99.









100.









101.









102.









103.









104.









105.


----------



## psmeraldi (Jul 18, 2009)

*Rome, il Vittoriano*

Il Vittoriano, Roma.

Full gallery here

http://photos.paolosmeraldi.com/Tra...lla-Patria/8066416_reKhH#525509995_ZQskh-A-LB


----------



## bgtm (May 21, 2010)

Great pics. ROMA AETERNA is stunning.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

whatever223 said:


> Not Rome.


I know, Vatican City is not realy Rome, but an independent state. But it's en enclave in Rome and I didn't want to ope na new thread for it.
And people always refer to "the Pope in Rome" or the "Roman Catholic Church"...


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)




----------



## stevensp (May 7, 2010)

rome is wonderful
so pretty in its chaos!

Roma Amor!


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

We take the metro-train to Lido di Ostia, where we rented an apartment.



> Ostia is a large neighbourhood in the XIII Municipio of the comune of Rome, Italy. Ostia (also called Ostia Lido or Lido di Roma or Lido di Ostia) is also the only municipio or district of Rome on the Tyrrhenian Sea and many Romans spend the summer holidays there. Sometimes it is confused with Ostia Antica, an archaeological area, that is nearby. Ostia counts about 80,000 inhabitants and it is for this reason the second biggest Italian city not having a Comune on its own, after Mestre.


_(Wikipedia.com)_


----------



## zhenfeng0 (Jul 13, 2010)

For more images visit:http://www.15usd.net


----------



## Closed (Jul 14, 2010)

Nice.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Palm Beach Ostia:


----------



## Deanb (Jun 7, 2006)

since when does Rome have beaches?


----------



## lefantome (Jul 31, 2009)

Deanb said:


> since when does Rome have beaches?


ostia and fiumicino are two cities on the seaside which are part of rome metropolitan area.

Rome and italian maion airport FCO- fiumicino ha ben build between rome and these two cities.

Metro-trains connect rome and the seaside.

I 've nerver been here but the beaches doesn't look very good. But these are the nearest beaches for rome citizens.

In italy there are a lot of awesome beaches around the peninsula.


----------



## Minato ku (Aug 9, 2005)

These are even part of Rome municipality.


Deanb said:


> since when does Rome have beaches?


In Ostia di Lido at 20 km of the center of Rome.


----------



## vcoco (Jan 27, 2008)

Deanb said:


> since when does Rome have beaches?


Ostia is part of Rome. Therefore, Rome has beaches..
It takes only 20 mins by car or scooter to get there from the center and about 40 with the metropolitan train..


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

^^ And 30 minutes by metro. 
It's not the nicest beach of Italy, indeed. But the southern parts aren't that bad at all. 
Clean beaches and nice architecture.

But the northern side of Lido di Ostia is rather messy and boring...


----------



## Deanb (Jun 7, 2006)

thanks for the info guys!

the beaches dont look too welcoming though


----------



## Deanb (Jun 7, 2006)

thanks for the info guys!

the beaches dont look too welcoming though


----------



## Wendell Rocha (Oct 27, 2009)

I loved everything I saw, property, architecture, culture and uniqueness that only Italy had them ...


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

More Lido di Ostia:


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

To finish this thread, some pics of Ostia Antica:



> Ostia Antica is a large archeological site that was the harbour city of ancient Rome, which is approximately 30 kilometres northeast of the site and close to the modern town of Ostia. "Ostia" in Latin means "mouth". At the mouth of the River Tiber, Ostia was Rome's seaport, but, due to silting and a drop in sea level, the site now lies 3 kilometres from the sea. The site is noted for the excellent preservation of its ancient buildings, magnificent frescoes and impressive mosaics.


_(Wikipedia)_


















































































That's all folks. Thanks for watching and reacting!


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

nice pics


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

^^ Thank you Pellicano! :cheers1:


----------



## akul7 (May 20, 2012)

realy nice pics


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Thanks!


----------



## madridhere (Oct 10, 2005)

Wonderful pictures.


The best thing for me is the classical buildings...The train looks good too...And the part of the beach seems it needs a bit of painting and cleaning...It can happen in some places of any country including Spain...Great thread.


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

Beautiful!


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Thank you guys! :cheers1:


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

great photos of Ostia. I know about this city by name but my first time to see some photos.
Ostia Antica is a gem.


----------



## Skrapebook (May 7, 2010)

Romes apparent complete lack of modern skyscrapers is nothing short of disturbing! 
Rome is a ruined city! :lol:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Awesome, very nice updates from Rome


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

^^ Thank you Christos! :cheers:


capricorn2000 said:


> great photos of Ostia. I know about this city by name but my first time to see some photos.
> Ostia Antica is a gem.


Ostia Antica was great. Hard to imagine that this was once an important sea port. Lido di Ostia on the other hand, is not exactely the greatest resort town. And a bit too far from central Rome to explore the classic metropolis. Like we did...


Skrapebook said:


> Romes apparent complete lack of modern skyscrapers is nothing short of disturbing!
> Rome is a ruined city! :lol:


Stockholm is my next Christmas destination, Skrapebook. Hope you don't ruin it by than. :lol:


----------



## Fab87 (Jul 16, 2008)

Skrapebook said:


> Romes apparent complete lack of modern skyscrapers is nothing short of disturbing!
> Rome is a ruined city! :lol:


If you weren't an ignorant hater, you would know about the EUR, the ideal-city for the 1942 EXPO, masterpiece of the rationalist architecture, built in the late '30s, and later expanded in the 50's.

(Sorry Benoine for bursting into your thread)


Roma Eur di Romoletto, su Flickr


Roma - Eur, Colosseo Quadrato di Cristina Carnevali, su Flickr


Eni Building di Bruno Ottavi, su Flickr


Grattacielo Transit di corsar0, su Flickr

And besides, entire countries can only dream to have the "ruins", the lifestyle, the cultural events and food tradition contained in 5 blocks of Rome.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

^^ I think Scrapebook was just kidding. 

We passed Eur almost every day on our way from Ostia to the center. We never stopped there because our time was limited.


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

ostia looks very nice


----------



## Fab87 (Jul 16, 2008)

Benonie said:


> ^^ I think Scrapebook was just kidding.


No he's not, he's entering any thread about Rome suggesting that the city is "overrated" and a "city of ruins". It's true that Rome needs to improve its infrastrcutures, but simply pointing out the absence of skyscrapers as a proof of the city being not so interesting is very stupid.


----------



## Ni3lS (Jun 29, 2007)

^ How about don't feed the troll?

Nice shots Benonie.


----------



## _BPS_ (Feb 7, 2005)

Lovely pictures!

Did you get to visit Palatino (the hill where Rome was founded)? It is without a doubt the most serene place in Rome, and probably one of the most bucolic of places in the whole world out of all the places I've ever been to in my life.


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

Nice photos


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

nice updates....more please.


----------



## jlaw (Jul 4, 2009)

more pictures pls. 

we're going to Rome ( and Pisa, Florence and Venice) in December 1, 2013 and have been excitedly reading up on rome (and those cities mentioned). 

we're concerned with the much publicized crime rate but then manila is also famous for such lol.:lol:


----------



## Wapper (Feb 24, 2011)

Just watch out for pickpockets in the touristic areas and on public transport.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Thanks guys! 

^^ We didn't have any problem with crime, but we never had anywhere so far. 



Linguine said:


> nice updates....more please.


Well, this is an old thread, so I'm afraid I'm a bit out of pictures...


_BPS_ said:


> Did you get to visit Palatino (the hill where Rome was founded)? It is without a doubt the most serene place in Rome, and probably one of the most bucolic of places in the whole world out of all the places I've ever been to in my life.


Well yes, I remember now. Great and intriguing historic site, but less photogenic than other ruins in Rome. So maybe that's why I didn't post any pictures of Palatino before. 
I've found this one on my server:


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Great photos!


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

^^ Thank you Chadoh! :cheers1:


----------



## SydneyCity (Nov 14, 2010)

Viewing this thread makes me want to go back to Rome


----------

